# SDX 15 vc q



## Brianyakno (Dec 25, 2009)

what is the winding length of the voice coil?


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

34 mm.

Bob


----------



## Brianyakno (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## DanWiggins (Mar 29, 2009)

Brianyakno said:


> what is the winding length of the voice coil?


Note that knowing the voice coil length of an XBL woofer will NOT tell you about the linear excursion; you need gap heights and gap spacing as well.


----------

